
Show HN: Ken, Curation of best programming news on the Internet - mlakkadshaw
http://ken.outputsocket.com/
======
cnlwsu
Is the rendering of the story in this site really fair to the people who wrote
the article? kinda denies them the ad revenue.

~~~
rm445
Is it scraping, or just presenting the data from a feed?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
No, it's not scraping the data, just saving the RSS feed. I am also giving
link to their website. All the cogent belong to the blog authors, if they want
it to be taken down from the app I will do it.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
*content

------
dysoco
Curation of best web programming news on the internet*

Seriously, where are the C and C++ articles? Functional programming? Computer
Science? Not everyone is a rails/js ninja.

~~~
danpalmer
That's the first thing I noticed.

I wonder if articles appear in multiple categories, after all, if this is
about programming specifically, then most Android articles should really be in
Java as well, but that doesn't seem to be the case.

------
larksimian
Initial load seems to be really slow. Takes 5-10 seconds the first time I load
the site, though afterwards navigation is snappy.

Serving a cached list of articles immediately and updating it after the
initial load has happened would make for a better experience than spending a
lot of time staring at "Loading...".

Minor gripe with navigation is that the previous list of articles doesn't get
cleared when I click on a different category. The experience is: I am looking
at the Node.js article list. I click on PHP. I see "Loading..." show up at the
top of the Node.js article list. Then "Loading..." disappears from the top of
the Node.js article list. Then the Node.js article list is replaced with the
PHP article list.

It would be clearer to me that the site is functioning well and realizes I
clicked a button if the Node.js article list disappears as soon as I click the
PHP link. It can then be replaced with a blank "Loading..." page or, as
mentioned above, a cached list of PHP articles and an "Updating..."
notification.

Do you plan on taking it in a reddit/HN-like direction with local
comments/voting?

A programming news aggregator with better categorization than HN and less
noise/navigation effort than the myriad subreddits would be a great tool.

e. also Chrome PageSpeed says you should compress your assets, though that
doesn't seem to have much to do with the speed issues, since the hangup is
loading the article list, not the app itself.

~~~
vjoel
> A programming news aggregator with better categorization than HN and less
> noise/navigation effort than the myriad subreddits would be a great tool.

lobste.rs has tags and high signal/noise; but it's very quiet.

------
danpalmer
The categories imply that this is very much curated for the creator of the
site.

Android, but no iOS? Java but no C/C++? No Ruby? No functional languages at
all? No computer science?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Sorry right now I have added a lot of stuff but I plan to add c/c++, iOS and
Ruby today.

------
ollysb
Planning on adding ruby?

~~~
yeabuddy
+1

------
MichaelTieso
As a blogger myself, I really dislike sites that scrape content like this.

------
missingdigit
Very nice aggregation.

Interface is super clean, but lacking in helpful info IMO. Would like to see
publication dates and urls (or at least domains) along with the article
titles. Would also be nice to provide the "View on site" link next to the
article titles instead of at the top of articles so user doesn't have to load
the same content twice if they choose to view the content from the source
website.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Thanks, I will make these changes.

------
rhgraysonii
Loading slow, but I really like the concept and simple UI. You should add a
Ruby section. Maybe throw in Lisp too just so there can be a fun forum to
discuss it even though its old school. Plenty of fun projects blowing around
in other dialects.

------
akos
I love the interface and structure.The loading went really really slowly
though. I would suggest you to add some keyboard shortcuts (like [J] and [K]
for switching articles back and forth) and let the users participate!

------
coolsunglasses
Haskell please.

------
OafTobark
Can you add an RSS Feed. Also why is the homepage forcing Javascript as the
default instead of ALL languages as default with selection of each or all on
the side (all option is missing).

------
lowglow
Any chance you can add our site to it?
[http://www.techendo.co/feed.rss](http://www.techendo.co/feed.rss)

How are you collecting what sites to follow?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
I am collecting sites relating to general computer science (algorithms, data
structures etc), machine learning, AI and programming languages.

~~~
lowglow
Wow. I didn't realize you were actually scraping these sites and re-hosting
the content. That's a bit shady, don't you think?

------
mlakkadshaw
I have added Ruby in Ken, will add more today.

------
nathan_f77
a) Why is it called Ken?

b) Why is there no Ruby, C, C++, Go ... ?

------
stefan_kendall
Painfully slow, and now throwing 404s. Devs get hard-ons for fat client front-
ends when web servers since the early 90s have been able to trivially serve up
this kind of content.

